# live plants for indoor enclosure



## George (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Guys - can anyone help me on what safe 'live' plants i can put in a indian star enclosure.
cheers Leanne


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

Google tortoise safe plants and then look for which ones would grow fine indoors and in an Indian star environment. Are you looking for things like mossy ground cover or things like big ferns? Do you want the plants to be edible or "safe"?


----------



## George (Aug 16, 2010)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> Google tortoise safe plants and then look for which ones would grow fine indoors and in an Indian star environment. Are you looking for things like mossy ground cover or things like big ferns? Do you want the plants to be edible or "safe"?



Jordan - All of the above!


----------



## Paige Lewis (Aug 16, 2010)

I really like the spider plant, it looks good and with my Hermanns i find it a good one for him to hide under as he doesn't eat it, carlisa repens aka golliwoog is another good one and is a good addition to the diet.


----------



## George (Aug 17, 2010)

Paige Lewis said:


> I really like the spider plant, it looks good and with my Hermanns i find it a good one for him to hide under as he doesn't eat it, carlisa repens aka golliwoog is another good one and is a good addition to the diet.



Thank you!


----------

